# Belly fat



## QuickSilver

As we know... fat around the middle is the most dangerous kind.  It not only shows from the outside, but the fat is encasing your organs.. SO... getting rid of that spare tire is important.    I find that at my age, it's easier said than done.   I have lost a total of 32 pounds since June.  I've done this through diet and exercise... mostly walking 10-15 miles per week.   I find that my legs and butt have lost the weight..  My legs look great!!   I have no Butt to speak of... however, try as I may, I  cannot loose belly fat or boob fat.   When I was young, my boobs and my gut were the first to go.  Now it's the opposite...  Has anyone figured out how to lose the stuborn fat around the middle?


----------



## NancyNGA

I think it might be genetic.  With me, stomach fat is the very last thing to go.


----------



## Fern

Is it stomach fat or sagging muscles.?


----------



## Ameriscot

Some of it could be loose skin.  I've got loose skin that refuses to tighten up after weight loss.  Just no elasticity any more.  I still lose first in belly and boobs.  You could do tons of abs exercises, which is a good thing, but it will put muscle under the excess skin/fat.  

Do you need to lose more weight?  Bellies don't need to be 6 packs to be healthy, but I think the healthy proportion is that your waist should be 80% of your hip size.


----------



## oldman

If you were heavy earlier in your life and you have lost a lot of weight, you may need to have the excess fat trimmed. This can be a dangerous procedure and I would never recommend it, but everyone decides for themselves what's best for them. Like Ameriscot said, we lose our elasticity as we grow older; same for the face.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> If you were heavy earlier in your life and you have lost a lot of weight, you may need to have the excess fat trimmed. This can be a dangerous procedure and I would never recommend it, but everyone decides for themselves what's best for them. Like Ameriscot said, we lose our elasticity as we grow older; same for the face.



I would never have surgery no matter how annoying the loose skin.  Yea, and the face. Gravity sucks!


----------



## QuickSilver

I was NEVER fat...  In fact most of my adult life... that is until post menopause, I was quite thin..  However, after menopause the weight piled on.. and most of it was on my trunk..  belly, back and of course boobs.   What is there is FAT... not skin.  My legs are thin..  I can really rock a pair of leggings  and high boots with the best of them..  So the question remains..  how does one get rid of it?   I have 20 more pounds to lose before I reach my ideal weight according to most weight charts..  I'd hate to lose more in my legs, hips and butt.. but not around my middle.   I don't know if targeted exercise does any good.. but I'm not sure..   I know liposuction would work, but I'm not going to go there, that's for sure.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I was NEVER fat...  In fact most of my adult life... that is until post menopause, I was quite thin..  However, after menopause the weight piled on.. and most of it was on my trunk..  belly, back and of course boobs.   What is there is FAT... not skin.  My legs are thin..  I can really rock a pair of leggings  and high boots with the best of them..  So the question remains..  how does one get rid of it?   I have 20 more pounds to lose before I reach my ideal weight according to most weight charts..  I'd hate to lose more in my legs, hips and butt.. but not around my middle.   I don't know if targeted exercise does any good.. but I'm not sure..   I know liposuction would work, but I'm not going to go there, that's for sure.



No, targeting certain areas does not work.  Unfortunately, you can't choose what area the fat comes off of (otherwise no women would have fat thighs!)  If you're going to lose another 20 pounds surely your belly will shrink as well.


----------



## Debby

QuickSilver said:


> I was NEVER fat...  In fact most of my adult life... that is until post menopause, I was quite thin..  However, after menopause the weight piled on.. and most of it was on my trunk..  belly, back and of course boobs.   What is there is FAT... not skin.  My legs are thin..  I can really rock a pair of leggings  and high boots with the best of them..  So the question remains..  how does one get rid of it?   I have 20 more pounds to lose before I reach my ideal weight according to most weight charts..  I'd hate to lose more in my legs, hips and butt.. but not around my middle.   I don't know if targeted exercise does any good.. but I'm not sure..   I know liposuction would work, but I'm not going to go there, that's for sure.




Maybe if you started doing some weight bearing exercises that target your calves and thighs, you'd get past the skinny legs.  My daughter has that problem and she doubles up on her leg exercises and they're looking less 'bird-like' than they used to.  It would also be great for bone density and strengthen your hips probably.  Less chance of being the old lady in bed five who broker her hip!  

Good luck with the struggle.


----------



## Falcon

If you have the surgery, can you still keep your belly button?

  Mine's an "innie"  BTW.  What's yours?


----------



## NancyNGA

QuickSilver said:


> I have 20 more pounds to lose before I reach my ideal weight according to most weight charts..  I'd hate to lose more in my legs, hips and butt.. but not around my middle.   I don't know if targeted exercise does any good.. but I'm not sure



QuickSilver: I predict if you get to your target weight you will lose the belly fat.  I had to get down to a BMI of 20 before it went away.  Gained 5 pounds and it all came back around the middle---like strapping 5 butter cartons around my waist.    But then there were more wrinkles in my face:shrug:.  Oh well....


----------



## QuickSilver

NancyNGA said:


> QuickSilver: I predict if you get to your target weight you will lose the belly fat.  I had to get down to a BMI of 20 before it went away.  Gained 5 pounds and it all came back around the middle---like strapping 5 butter cartons around my waist.    But then there were more wrinkles in my face:shrug:.  Oh well....




I hope so Nancy...  It's true that after menopause we gain weight like men... around the middle...  When I was younger, if I put on a few pounds, it was always in my hips and thighs...  Problem with belly fat.. it's so hard to come off..  I don't feel like I have a waistline any more... I'm  shaped like an apple now when I used to be a pear.


----------



## oldman




----------



## QuickSilver

Good video... thanks!


----------



## SeaBreeze

The women in my family, including me, are all apple shaped.  Even when I was a skinny teen, I had a little bit of a belly.  I've bought 'as seen on tv' exercise equipment like the 'Ab Roller' and the 'Easy Crunch' over the years, and they ended up in the trash.  I've done many crunches and sit ups in my younger years, and they never produced a noticeable change for the better.

I agree that fat in the mid-section can cause health problems, even if you don't worry too much about appearance.  A coworker of mine, young gal, had her belly liposuctioned and tucked.  Falcon, I believe she kept her navel, but it was relocated surgically.  When they removed the fat and the skin, it had to be adjusted.  Sad thing is, even after this operation, she started eating donuts, fried burritos, etc....so it was not a cure all.

I do find that when I lose weight, even from just walking, that my stomach will go down as I shed the pounds.  But it's never completely flat, and I don't expect it to be...but I'm okay with it.

There's a book out called "Wheat Belly", I haven't read it, but supposedly whole wheat turns into sugar and makes you gain weight, wheat belly = beer belly.  I switched to whole wheat breads awhile ago, and am not will to change my diet at this point.  Here's more...http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2014/09/wheat-belly-total-health-dr-oz-show/


----------



## QuickSilver

I stick with whole grain... like whole grain pasta.. but not sure exactly what whole grain means.. I would assume not just wheat.. but other grains like rye and oats and barley..  All of which are in beer and liquer I may add.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good video, Oldman!  

Good points, you can't spot reduce, full body exercise is needed - cardio and strength training. Interval training is very effective as well.

Another point - weight loss is 80-90% what you eat/drink and the rest is exercise. I've heard many complain that they workout hard but can't lose weight. It's because they are eating too many of the wrong calories.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I stick with whole grain... like whole grain pasta.. but not sure exactly what whole grain means.. I would assume not just wheat.. but other grains like rye and oats and barley..  All of which are in beer and liquer I may add.



Yep beer is full of nutrition! It's on my food pyramid. It's just those damn calories!


----------



## Debby

SeaBreeze said:


> The women in my family, including me, are all apple shaped. ........There's a book out called "Wheat Belly", I haven't read it, but supposedly whole wheat turns into sugar and makes you gain weight, wheat belly = beer belly.  I switched to whole wheat breads awhile ago, and am not will to change my diet at this point.  Here's more...http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2014/09/wheat-belly-total-health-dr-oz-show/




The flours in general act like that whether whole wheat or white flour.  In the case of that book you mentioned, he also contends that over the decades the wheat plant itself that's used for our modern day flour has been changed by crossing with other varieties of grasses and our bodies react to it differently and not in a healthy way.  It's been a while since I read the book but I think that's what he said.  Then of course there's the fact that we eat so much of it (pasta, breads, baked goods) and so many processed foods have wheat in it.  

And when the 'starch' is digested, it turns into sugars, which causes your body to produce insulin which then causes your cells to absorb glucose and if you aren't burning those calories then it gets saved up as fat.  So if you eat too much of any kind of wheat product (or other flours or sugary foods or potato's) that's what is going on inside.  

So keep to the whole wheat (because there are more benefits in that than the white) but if you're thinking of your weight and health, then cut way back or get ready to work 'your buns off'.

After reading that book I began limiting my intake of wheat and don't eat sandwiches or any kind of baked goods anymore and a very small portion of an organic corn pasta maybe once a week.  The one grain that I do eat on a regular basis is rolled oats but only about 1/4 cup every morning.


----------



## Ameriscot

Found this which sums it up nicely:


----------



## rkunsaw

Belly fat is a problem for me. I'm nearly 6 ft. tall and have my weight down to 160 lbs. but I still have a fat belly. Most of my pants are 34 and 35 inch waists. I can get the 34s buttoned but they are sure tight. The 35s are snug too. I guess I need to lose a few more pounds.


----------



## Jackie22

Debby said:


> The flours in general act like that whether whole wheat or white flour.  In the case of that book you mentioned, he also contends that over the decades the wheat plant itself that's used for our modern day flour has been changed by crossing with other varieties of grasses and our bodies react to it differently and not in a healthy way.  It's been a while since I read the book but I think that's what he said.  Then of course there's the fact that we eat so much of it (pasta, breads, baked goods) and so many processed foods have wheat in it.
> 
> And when the 'starch' is digested, it turns into sugars, which causes your body to produce insulin which then causes your cells to absorb glucose and if you aren't burning those calories then it gets saved up as fat.  So if you eat too much of any kind of wheat product (or other flours or sugary foods or potato's) that's what is going on inside.
> 
> So keep to the whole wheat (because there are more benefits in that than the white) but if you're thinking of your weight and health, then cut way back or get ready to work 'your buns off'.
> 
> After reading that book I began limiting my intake of wheat and don't eat sandwiches or any kind of baked goods anymore and a very small portion of an organic corn pasta maybe once a week.  The one grain that I do eat on a regular basis is rolled oats but only about 1/4 cup every morning.



This is exactly what my doctor told me.....and I do try to stay away from the starches, don't always succeed.


----------



## QuickSilver

I've followed the "stay away from white things" plan...  No white rice, potatoes or pasta..  I've been eating a lot of the ancient grains of late, Barley, Rye, Quinoa, Millet, Red Bulgar wheat, as well as flax, wild rice and brown rice.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I've followed the "stay away from white things" plan...  No white rice, potatoes or pasta..  I've been eating a lot of the ancient grains of late, Barley, Rye, Quinoa, Millet, Red Bulgar wheat, as well as flax, wild rice and brown rice.



Good idea!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I have an online friend who is having excess skin removal surgery in Dec.-necessary after losing 150 pounds and having four children. She is a workout fanatic-in fact that is her occupation-but no amount of working out will help with the skin. Hers is really severe-she has an "apron" of skin that causes her all sorts of problems. She gets horrific infections that cause her horrible pain. She and her doctor have been trying to get her insurance to pay for surgery for over a year but they have a criteria where you have to have like 6 infections and be treated with several different drugs for a period of 3 months each before they will consider covering it. Oddly enough,if she had lost the weight by having gastric bypass surgery,they would cover it no questions asked. Weird,huh? She has posted pictures on her private blog of what these infections look like and I`m telling you,they are just awful. Anyway,she has sold pretty much everything she owns to come up with the money herself and is now having the surgery. And yes,they will be "resituating" her belly button.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have an online friend who is having excess skin removal surgery in Dec.-necessary after losing 150 pounds and having four children. She is a workout fanatic-in fact that is her occupation-but no amount of working out will help with the skin. Hers is really severe-she has an "apron" of skin that causes her all sorts of problems. She gets horrific infections that cause her horrible pain. She and her doctor have been trying to get her insurance to pay for surgery for over a year but they have a criteria where you have to have like 6 infections and be treated with several different drugs for a period of 3 months each before they will consider covering it. Oddly enough,if she had lost the weight by having gastric bypass surgery,they would cover it no questions asked. Weird,huh? She has posted pictures on her private blog of what these infections look like and I`m telling you,they are just awful. Anyway,she has sold pretty much everything she owns to come up with the money herself and is now having the surgery. And yes,they will be "resituating" her belly button.



Hope her surgery goes well!  If someone loses a ton of weight that loose skin will never tighten up and surgery is the only way.  My couple of spots with loose skin are just an annoyance.  My peak weight (5'5") was 167 lbs.  Ideal weight for me is about 130.


----------



## Denise1952

Debby said:


> Maybe if you started doing some weight bearing exercises that target your calves and thighs, you'd get past the skinny legs.  My daughter has that problem and she doubles up on her leg exercises and they're looking less 'bird-like' than they used to.  It would also be great for bone density and strengthen your hips probably.  Less chance of being the old lady in bed five who broker her hip!
> 
> Good luck with the struggle.



Ditto, until I added "uphill walking" to my walking routine, build muscle, I didn't start losing the fat from all parts of my body.  Also, I did cut back on the breads and pasta.  So either it was a combo, or just the exercise.  I love building muscle/toning because I think how cool it is that it is "still" burning fat all the rest of the day and night. Sufficient water, vegies, fruits, proteins.  I also started using real butter, Olive oil, Coconut oil.  Lost 10 lbs in 6 weeks and my legs never looked better in my life.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Ditto, until I added "uphill walking" to my walking routine, build muscle, I didn't start losing the fat from all parts of my body.  Also, I did cut back on the breads and pasta.  So either it was a combo, or just the exercise.  I love building muscle/toning because I think how cool it is that it is "still" burning fat all the rest of the day and night. Sufficient water, vegies, fruits, proteins.  I also started using real butter, Olive oil, Coconut oil.  Lost 10 lbs in 6 weeks and my legs never looked better in my life.



Ditto!  More muscle means more efficient calorie burning as well.  Interval training is really good - when I do the treadmill I alternate between steep incline and fast paced walk.  Same with the other cardio - intervals of slow/fast.


----------



## QuickSilver

So long as you realize that muscle weighs more than fat.. so the scale shouldn't be your gauge in measuring goals.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Found this which sums it up nicely:
> 
> View attachment 11090



I agree!  I do aerobic type exercise only for the fun of it, like walking.  I've had to slow down through this illness, but I seem to be recovering, another thread for that though


----------



## Denise1952

https://www.marklauren.com/about/

The best information I ever read.  And it's all online, so you don't even have to purchase anything.  This guy is awesome, and every body-weight exercise he shows us can be done from any age to any age you are still able to move.  And can be done anywhere, even the tiny spaces, no equipment other than using a wall, doorway, table, floor.

For example, I could not do pushups.  No problem, he taught me to do them off a wall, stand and push off, and as I got stronger, I put my feet further from the wall etc.  Then I graduated down to a counter top, push off.  It's worth the read if you want to build muscle and burn fat with expensive equipment, and no gym membership

I will show pics to the ladies if they want to see what I've accomplished in the last year and a half.  Yes I was only 140, but pear-shaped all the same.  I am up to 136 because of the illness, but I had lost several inches, and the scale dropped to 130 when I was in full swing.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I agree!  I do aerobic type exercise only for the fun of it, like walking.  I've had to slow down through this illness, but I seem to be recovering, another thread for that though



I do spin bike for 30 mins 3 times/week, and then add in either rowing machine, treadmill, or elliptical for 15 more minutes.  About 2.5 hours cardio a week and 4.5 hours muscle work.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> So long as you realize that muscle weighs more than fat.. so the scale shouldn't be your gauge in measuring goals.



Oh, it certainly does weigh a lot more!  A tape measure around the waist is normally the best guage.  But all I have to do is go by how my clothes fit and which ones are too tight or baggy.


----------



## Denise1952

I do not believe fat weighs less than muscle, here's 5 lbs of fat, and 5 lbs of muscle.  The only difference is the shape/size.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Oh, it certainly does weigh a lot more!  A tape measure around the waist is normally the best guage.  But all I have to do is go by how my clothes fit and which ones are too tight or baggy.



The scale should not be your main guide to ongoing fat-loss because you don't know what is water, fat, muscle.  I weigh first thing in the a.m. after my 7-8 or more hours of fasting through the night.  You can come close to your actual weight then I imo.  That scale will fluctuate, a lot.  The tape measure is the best guide in my opinion, as well as clothing fitting better etc.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> No, targeting certain areas does not work.  Unfortunately, you can't choose what area the fat comes off of (otherwise no women would have fat thighs!)  If you're going to lose another 20 pounds surely your belly will shrink as well.



This is something I believe as well.  When I hear someone on a commercial talking about "targeting" or even "shaping" your body exactly how you want it, I just think they are lying, or false advertising.  I was taught working on the largest muscles will burn/pull fat from all parts of the body.  It takes time, there are short-cuts to losing weight but a lifestyle change is best for me I've found.  I researched the type of weight I wanted to lose, and I decided against losing lean, muscle mass.


----------



## Denise1952

Debby said:


> The flours in general act like that whether whole wheat or white flour.  In the case of that book you mentioned, he also contends that over the decades the wheat plant itself that's used for our modern day flour has been changed by crossing with other varieties of grasses and our bodies react to it differently and not in a healthy way.  It's been a while since I read the book but I think that's what he said.  Then of course there's the fact that we eat so much of it (pasta, breads, baked goods) and so many processed foods have wheat in it.
> 
> And when the 'starch' is digested, it turns into sugars, which causes your body to produce insulin which then causes your cells to absorb glucose and if you aren't burning those calories then it gets saved up as fat.  So if you eat too much of any kind of wheat product (or other flours or sugary foods or potato's) that's what is going on inside.
> 
> So keep to the whole wheat (because there are more benefits in that than the white) but if you're thinking of your weight and health, then cut way back or get ready to work 'your buns off'.
> 
> After reading that book I began limiting my intake of wheat and don't eat sandwiches or any kind of baked goods anymore and a very small portion of an organic corn pasta maybe once a week.  The one grain that I do eat on a regular basis is rolled oats but only about 1/4 cup every morning.



Good info Debby, agree on this from what has happened in my life.  I do have treats, like cake, or pie, but only in moderation.  I will have a piece of toast, or English muffin, usually one a day.  I notice how much better I feel without all the carbs (I eat a lot of complex carbs though )  No more hunger pangs in between meals, or those "border line" hypo glycemic the doc said I had.  No shakes, no headaches.  I just know it's meal time, with normal hungries (is that a word) LOL!  Water has changed my life as well, can't believe I went years drinking anything but water.  Now I usually make 6 of the 8 a day, at least  Progress, not perfection!!


----------



## Debby

Denise, you're doing better than me on the water score.  I just can't remind myself enough to get in enough water.  Maybe that poor memory is because the edges of my thinking parts are drying up and becoming non-functional or something.  I've tried the big pitcher on the country, walking around with a water bottle (until I forget where I put it- but who cares because I don't remember I even had it!), making a pact that every time I did go to the restroom, I'm make sure to re-tank right that moment.....as a matter of fact, it's late at night right now, my lips feel kind of dry and papery and I know it's because I didn't drink enough water today, but I'm going to bed in a minute and I don't want ANY reason to get up in the middle of the night!  

Share your secret.  Maybe it's one I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Denise1952

Debby said:


> Denise, you're doing better than me on the water score.  I just can't remind myself enough to get in enough water.  Maybe that poor memory is because the edges of my thinking parts are drying up and becoming non-functional or something.  I've tried the big pitcher on the country, walking around with a water bottle (until I forget where I put it- but who cares because I don't remember I even had it!), making a pact that every time I did go to the restroom, I'm make sure to re-tank right that moment.....as a matter of fact, it's late at night right now, my lips feel kind of dry and papery and I know it's because I didn't drink enough water today, but I'm going to bed in a minute and I don't want ANY reason to get up in the middle of the night!
> 
> Share your secret.  Maybe it's one I haven't tried yet.



Hi Debby, 

Well, the only way I can do it, is drink/guzzle 8 ounces at a time, just drink it down.  I won't sip all day, hate it, LOL!  I am buying bottled now, Dansani, it's just worth it to me because the water isn't "bad" here, it's just I like the bottled.  I know how much I am drinking that way too I keep one with me, but again, I don't sip.  I guess I chug it as if it's medicine I have to get down, LOL!  I don't overdue it though, and oh yeah, I drink room temp only.  I mean I don't gulp too much down at once, kind of another listen to your body thing 

I just know I need it because I used to get a lot of headaches, and, realized that dehydration can disguise itself as hunger.  So I got used to drinking 8 ounces or so when I felt hungry.  It worked although somewhere around my meal times I was ready to eat as well

I'm not always on target Debby, I just do the best I can and try not to beat myself up if I miss a day of good intake on the water.  I also chose to get up and pee in the night rather than be thirsty, but that's personal choice  Don't blame you for not wanting to get out of a warm bed, run to the toity, run back, LOL!  

See you tomorrow, Denise


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> I do not believe fat weighs less than muscle, here's 5 lbs of fat, and 5 lbs of muscle.  The only difference is the shape/size.



Look at the volume difference. There's a LOT more of the fat. Imagine the size of 140 pounds of fat vs 140 pounds of muscle.  It's the size.


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> This is something I believe as well.  When I hear someone on a commercial talking about "targeting" or even "shaping" your body exactly how you want it, I just think they are lying, or false advertising.  I was taught working on the largest muscles will burn/pull fat from all parts of the body.  It takes time, there are short-cuts to losing weight but a lifestyle change is best for me I've found.  I researched the type of weight I wanted to lose, and I decided against losing lean, muscle mass.



I don't understand how people can still believe they can choose where the fat comes off. If you could we would all have thin thighs!  A lady at my gym thinks if she does exercises for certain areas fast, the fat will come off that area! Argghh!

I have focused more and more on muscle work the last 3 years as there are so many benefits, aside from how it looks. I got the most serious about eating right and working out properly when I hit 59 as 60 was loomimg. I feel great!


----------



## Ameriscot

Debby said:


> Denise, you're doing better than me on the water score.  I just can't remind myself enough to get in enough water.  Maybe that poor memory is because the edges of my thinking parts are drying up and becoming non-functional or something.  I've tried the big pitcher on the country, walking around with a water bottle (until I forget where I put it- but who cares because I don't remember I even had it!), making a pact that every time I did go to the restroom, I'm make sure to re-tank right that moment.....as a matter of fact, it's late at night right now, my lips feel kind of dry and papery and I know it's because I didn't drink enough water today, but I'm going to bed in a minute and I don't want ANY reason to get up in the middle of the night!
> 
> Share your secret.  Maybe it's one I haven't tried yet.



I have found that the more I made myself drink water, the more I craved it.  I keep a glass of water next to my bed. I bring water with me when I go out for the day. And I keep a glass of water next to me at home while on the computer, reading, watching TV. I drink a ton when I work out.


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Look at the volume difference. There's a LOT more of the fat. Imagine the size of 140 pounds of fat vs 140 pounds of muscle.  It's the size.



Yes, it is, as I said, although it's also the shape/texture.  It's like 5 lbs of cotton balls, and 5 lbs of meat.  I really like how that muscle is shaped way better, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> I don't understand how people can still believe they can choose where the fat comes off. If you could we would all have thin thighs!  A lady at my gym thinks if she does exercises for certain areas fast, the fat will come off that area! Argghh!
> 
> I have focused more and more on muscle work the last 3 years as there are so many benefits, aside from how it looks. I got the most serious about eating right and working out properly when I hit 59 as 60 was loomimg. I feel great!



That's great!  It's fun too when you are into the "lifestyle".  I think the weight-training is my fave too, and I realize a lot of folks either have mobility problems, or they don't have the willingness or the money to go to a gym.  That's why I mentioned the body-weight thing.  Although I was surprised at the muscle work you do climbing/hiking/walking uphill, and that IS my fave because I love being outdoors.


----------



## QuickSilver

The same VOLUME of muscle will weigh more than the same VOLUME of fat..  Muscle weighs more than fat.  If you replaced the fat on the scale with muscle that was as large, it would weight much more.


----------



## Denise1952

Yes, you are correct.  It is the size/shape, and ill effects of fat that are the culprits.


----------

